# Why.???



## Oak-flat Hunter (Nov 29, 2012)

Can somebody explain too me..Why God created Scientist..????


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 29, 2012)

God created the universe.  You had to expect part of His creation would try to figure out how He did it.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 29, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> God created the universe.  You had to expect part of His creation would try to figure out how He did it.



My question is why would he create these big ol useful brains we have and then expect us not to use them to the fullest extent?

Ending every story with "God done it", the end, wastes the potential for discovery.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 29, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> My question is why would he create these big ol useful brains we have and then expect us not to use them to the fullest extent?
> 
> Ending every story with "God done it", the end, wastes the potential for discovery.



Brains are the tools of the Devil.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 29, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Brains are the tools of the Devil.



Science= Tree of knowledge of good and evil. 

Don't eat from this tree, you might learn something.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you eat from that tree?...


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 29, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> My question is why would he create these big ol useful brains we have and then expect us not to use them to the fullest extent?



He doesn't.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 29, 2012)

God made scientist to prove the truth, not disprove it. All in the fullness of time.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 30, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> He doesn't.



Would it be righteous to set out to disprove God, a' la "The Amazing Randy" for the sake of seeking the truth?


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Would it be righteous to set out to disprove God, a' la "The Amazing Randy" for the sake of seeking the truth?



Would it be righteous to set out to prove that I don't exist?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Science= Tree of knowledge of good and evil.
> 
> Don't eat from this tree, you might learn something.



Why do you think this is true? Knowledge and learning are not a bad thing at all. There is nothing that science can tell us that would definitively disprove God or anything that He has done. I'm not scared of science one bit, I like it a lot actually. There is also nothing in the Christian doctrine that promotes not learning.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


>



BRW, that is just silly. The person who wrote that is either being purposefully dishonest, or is very uneducated about theology.


----------



## Oconostota (Nov 30, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


>



Actually, I like that image (the one that this forum software won't show in a quote).  "If there is a God".

And one of my favorite sayings is:

"If there wasn't a God, wouldn't mankind create one"?
And the answer is, "Uh, yeah.  Duh"!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> "If there wasn't a God, wouldn't mankind create one"?
> And the answer is, "Uh, yeah.  Duh"!



How about this saying(I just made it up!)

"If there wasn't a God, there wouldn't be a mankind"


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 30, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Would it be righteous to set out to prove that I don't exist?




It would be mildly amusing.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't know where you found that largo rojo uno but I didn't agree with anything in bold.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't look at it as a God vs science. Why does everything have to be one or the other? Why can't the Ark of the Covenant be a giant battery capable of killing anyone, good or bad, who touches it? 
I don't see science as explaining away God. I see it as explaining towards God. I don't deny God so therefore explaining things two ways  is no problem for me: creation/evolution, rainbow/prism, manna/lichens, ark of the covenant/battery, parting of the Red Sea/ wind, & Nephilim/aliens. 
I don't see science & religion  being separated  any more  than history & religion, medicine & religion, math & religion, etc.
If you can't let religion coincide with modern teachings then go on believing the Earth is flat and quit going to the doctor.


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

Oconostota said:


> And one of my favorite sayings is:
> 
> "If there wasn't a God, wouldn't mankind create one"?
> And the answer is, "Uh, yeah.  Duh"!



Another spin on that one. "The god of triangles has three sides"


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 5, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> God made scientist to prove the truth, not disprove it. All in the fullness of time.




Look up and learn the laws of science.  "Nothing in science can be proven, we can only  fail to disprove it."  Verbadum.  Straight from my college textbook.  ESCI 1101.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 5, 2012)

You are correct. Based on logic and rationality, science can only disprove.  Gravity may not actually pull us toward the Earth, you may not exist, oxygen may not be needed for survival. Ultimately hypothesis that stand up to rigorous trials become accepted as truth (whether they are or are not) 
I want to change my answer. God made scientist to disprove _____.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 6, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> Can somebody explain too me..Why God created Scientist..????



Because apes are problem solvers.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 6, 2012)

http://articles.latimes.com/2011/jul/18/opinion/la-oe-thompson-atheism-20110718


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 6, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2011/jul/18/opinion/la-oe-thompson-atheism-20110718



That article was very unscientific.ridiculous rather.


----------

